# Instrument panels removal and reinstall



## BoiseLS2 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have an 05 and it has had some kind of conditioner sprayed on the plastic cover for the instruments that will not come off. I found another, but I'm wondering if when I replace it all my current settings like odometer and stuff like that is stored on the cars computer system and will revert back to the right settings and readings. Also if I replace it can I just leave the ignition off to unplug it and plug it back in instead of unhooking the battery. Not sure if it is true that if you lose the battery contact that the code for the key will no longer be good. Thanks for any help :cheers


----------



## BoiseLS2 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Help a Brother out !*

No one ?:willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Unhooking the battery only affects learned fuel trims which will relearn in short order. I believe the odometer values are stored in the cluster so I think you would lose them. You need to use a '05-'06 cluster tho for your car. The VIN numbers will not match


----------



## BoiseLS2 (Aug 10, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> Unhooking the battery only affects learned fuel trims which will relearn in short order. I believe the odometer values are stored in the cluster so I think you would lose them. You need to use a '05-'06 cluster tho for your car. The VIN numbers will not match


Ended up not needing it, but it is for sale on Ebay now.


----------

